# Single man getting new chihuahua tomorrow---urgent advice needed!



## zooeyhall (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello everyone---I'm going to be picking up my new chi puppy tomorrow from a local breeder. She's a beautiful 3 month old fawn colored female.

I'm a single guy who lives by himself. I had a Chihuahua as a kid, but that's been years ago. So right now I'm nervous as all get-out about taking in this little baby. I need advice for the first few days!

My first and biggest question: I work and am gone about 9 hours during the day. What should I do to help my chi be ok during my absence? Will she get lonely? Is it ok for her to be in my utility laundry room the first few days? (It's a heated and sunny room on the south side of my house with a linoleum floor, which I assume will be better if any "accidents").

If she cries at night, is it ok to bring her into the bedroom with me? What should I feed her the first few days? Is it ok to take her outside, even though it's kinda cold right now? What should I do the first few evenings and this weekend to get her to like me and bond with me? 

I desperately want her to be happy and to have the very best. Any and all advice is so very much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

9 hours is an awfully long time for her to be left alone. Do you have anyone who can visit with her during the day? 

I would normally suggest using a crate, but 9 hours is a very long time for a puppy to be in a crate. I would be hesitant to leave her in a laundry room, unless it's puppy proof, and you're sure she can't get wedged somewhere or chew into something she shouldn't. (I had a dachshund pup get electrocuted by chewing into Christmas lights when I was a child.)

Chis love to sleep with you, but that is up to you. It will be difficult to get her out of your bed if you change your mind down the line, so I would start out with something I could stick with. If she cries and you go get her, she will expect it, although it's very hard for me to listen to a puppy cry without going to them!

Whatever you decide to feed, I would slowly introduce it in with whatever she is used to eating, rather than make an abrupt change. I like Taste of the Wild Puppy food, perfect sized and my dogs do really well on it. There are a lot of good foods out there, and you'll get many suggestions, I'm sure. 

Has she had her shots? If not, I would be concerned over letting her outside on the ground. Chis get cold very easily. What are you going to do about house training? Puppy pads, or outside? If it's really cold, you might be better off to start out with puppy pads and transition to outside in the spring. (I wish my dogs would use pads and outside, but they go outside.)

She will bond with you. Just take care of her and it will all come naturally.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would invest in a puppy playpen. You can get washable pee pads at a pharmacy or health type of store. Pharmacies also sell human sized disposable pee pads that fit the Iris playpen. 36x34". You can leave her with food and water to free feed on, although this kind of defeats the poop pattern. I would see if someone could come by at noonish, or 1pm. I would keep the playpen in the room you are in most of the time.

I would invest in a baby Kong and stuff it with food. Also some chewable toys. I would decide in a 5 star food, Fromm, Acana, or some pre-made raw like Stella and Chewies or KiwiPeak. They are all 'all life stages' for dogs, so that they would be OK for a baby too.


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

I am surprised a breeder will sell you a puppy if you work 9 hours a day. Personally, I wouldnt. I never leave my adult dogs more than 4 hours let alone 9. This puppy is going to be so sad and lonely.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

As others said, 9 hours is a long time to leave a little puppy alone... but the reality is most people work full time and have no choice but to leave their dogs alone all day. Is there any way you can take some time off work at the start? I think it would be good to have at least a few days with her while she settles in.

As for leaving her in the laundry room, as long as it's puppy proof. I don't personally like the idea of crates, but like Susan said, a play pen sounds like a good idea to make sure she's safe.

I have personally let all my puppies sleep in my bedroom from the start. I made my previous chihuahua Coco sleep in a dog bed right next to my bed until she was potty trained. When she cried for the first few nights, I put my hand on her bed and it calmed her down and put her to sleep. However my Lilo never had any accidents at night so got to sleep in our bed from the start. If I was in your situation I'd want to have my pup in my room with me otherwise being gone 9 hours a day + being separated for the whole night feels like a lot of time apart, but that's just me.

About taking her outside, it's fine if/once she has had her vaccinations. You may have to get her a little coat if it's cold. 

As for bonding, just play and cuddle with her a lot.  Get her lots of toys and chews and you can start training her basic commands with treats too. Oh and congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Get 2 !


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

As others have said 9 hours is far too long for an 8 week old puppy,it needs 4 small feeds a day,and human contact.You need somebody to check on it,give it playtime,change it's pee pad.What if it's ill during the day,puppies can get ill,they can get low blood sugar levels and that can be fatal.Puppies should be 12 weeks old before they leave the mother,maybe ask the breeder to keep the puppy for a few more weeks


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I work long days too so you need to potty pad train and they should not be expected to hold their bladder that long. Second get two that way they are never alone and until you do get two leave a radio tv etc on so their is always noise in the house. That can be comforting. Can someone check on her or you stop by at lunch? Dog sitter mid day?

The best advise is always though to feed a high grade food. These little ones need to eat a lot and often and every bite counts.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

michele said:


> As others have said 9 hours is far too long for an 8 week old puppy,it needs 4 small feeds a day,and human contact.You need somebody to check on it,give it playtime,change it's pee pad.What if it's ill during the day,puppies can get ill,they can get low blood sugar levels and that can be fatal.Puppies should be 12 weeks old before they leave the mother,maybe ask the breeder to keep the puppy for a few more weeks


The puppy *is* 12 weeks old, not 8 weeks old. Unless we are talking about a tiny, blood sugar issues probably are not a danger at this point. And dogs do need human contact but I do not think you have to be home 24/7 to make that happen. 

I second the exercise pen idea. Mine still use their pens. If you put a bed on one end and cover the rest with peepads, that will allow her to stay clean and dry. 

How many meals a day is the pup eating at this point? If she is down to three a day, you can easily manage that even working 8 hours a day. Charlie was 5 months when I got him and already on 2 meals a day. Taz still needed 4 meals a day, so I came home every day at lunch until she was about 4 months and down to three meals a day. Also I came straight home after work every day while they were young.

Dogs will learn your routine and the pup will quickly learn that it is nap time when you leave for work. Some will chew a toy while you are gone ankd some won't. I would at least leave toys in the pen for her too.Many times mine go get in their pen when they hear me jingle the car keys during the week. Amusingly enough, when I jingle the keys on weekends, they run to the door and sit down cause they know they will probably get to go.

Most people do work. Nothing wrong with having a pup if you work. It takes some extra effort but a motivated person can do it, and what better to motivate you than those sweet puppey kisses.

Congrats on your new pup! We would love to see a picture of her!


----------



## XMyloChihuahuaX (Jan 7, 2014)

Leaving a puppy alone for 9 hours occasionally is okay, but every day or several times a week every week can be to much for them to handle. Mylo has been left for about 6-7 hours before but this is because my partner had to take me to A&E and there was no body to look after him in the mean time, but he has not been left that long since and it didn't really effect him he reacted the same as when we leave him for 2 hours but if this was a regular occurrence it would cause distress as a few hours to a human feels a lot longer to a dog. Can you not hire someone like a dog walker that you trust to come in and break the time up a bit? Maybe get them to take her for a long walk and play with her for an hour or so?. Hope this helps.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Britt.L (Nov 18, 2013)

Congratulations! I work at home but my puppy has to be left on her own most of the day while I am working in my daycare. I put a baby gate up in the kitchen with bowl of food and water...lots of safe toys and her crate with the door open. Leave a puppy pad or 2 down bc they can't hold it that long. Potty outside before u leave her and right when you get home. She will eventually no longer need puppy pads if you are training to outside only. This routine has worked since my girl was about 8 wks (I rescued her at 5ish wks)..if you cant do kitchen do laundry room or bathroom. Be sure theres nothing she/he can get into


----------



## Kippers (Jan 15, 2014)

oh, and a quick note, I let my dog sleep with me....just the first few days to help her recover from the move...and she has been there since : )
She is okay in a play area when I am gone, but at night she always wants to be in bed with me, and will whine unless I pick her up. I even bought little stairs so she can come up and down herself. Probably a big mistake I made early on, that I wanted to share...and so you don't remain a "single guy"

She has a crate that opens into a fenced play area. The play area has chew toys, water, and her food dish, and a Piddle Place. She is happy in there when I am gone, and since I work full time, this is easy for me.
Best of luck


----------



## Kippers (Jan 15, 2014)

...and bless you for adopting a rescue dog!


----------



## Kippers (Jan 15, 2014)

Judenmink said:


> I am surprised a breeder will sell you a puppy if you work 9 hours a day. Personally, I wouldnt. I never leave my adult dogs more than 4 hours let alone 9. This puppy is going to be so sad and lonely.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would normally agree. But please let me share, I also work 9 hours a day, and sometimes I have to travel overnight. 

My dog is quite happy in the house for 9 hours. I think the difference is that I leave her water, a bit of food, chew toys, TV on animal planet : ) and she has an indoor dog toilet that I only have to clean once a week. 

When I get home we spend many happy hours playing, walking, and rolling around on the floor. She is over the chewing phase now, but even that was not to bad. I think the thing missing is the willingness for us all to think outside the box and find a way to work within our limitations. 

Here is a video the chihuahua breeder shared with me. Thank you for allowing my comment, I volunteer in a shelter, and nothing makes me happier then adoption


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I typically work 7-8 hours a day. My three are all adults. I gate one into the whole laundry and put the smaller two into a crate together (also int he laundry). They get tons of love and attention when my husband and I are around. This is manageable for them, only occasionally does Lady have an accident. I hesitate to say this but the smaller two have never had an accident in the crate. I would not recommend leaving a small puppy alone, unfortunately. They need more consistent attention. Perhaps a dog sitter could help out if you can't come home at lunch.


----------



## zooeyhall (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you for the excellent reply. Apparently, many on this website are independently wealthy with no need to work. It makes it easy to say that "you shouldn't leave the puppy alone for 9 hours". By that logic, only the wealthy should have pets.


----------



## cepwin (Jan 19, 2014)

You might also consider (if she's had her shots) a dog walker to come in the middle of the day and check on her and give her some TLC and perhaps take her outside briefly. Usually they visit and meet their new charge before the come the first time. I did this with my Edie (previous dog/greyhound) and my new boy, Chuck has someone coming to check on him every day at lunchtime as well.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm not independently wealthy... I work my butt off! But I work at a dog grooming salon, so my chihuahua gets to come to work and meet new dogs and new people in a fun, safe "daycare" situation every day! I got her in December and she hasn't been apart from me for more than 7 hours since (hey, my husband and I gotta go on dates _some_ nights!) But I also adopted her at over a year old. 

With any type of puppy, you want to be sure to spend extra time with them at the start, although getting them used to your routine right away is also a good thing to do. Maybe take some days off work? If the puppy needs to eat a bunch of meals (like others said) you can either leave a bowl of food and water down, or come in and check on him/her during the day and give snacks. I don't like to "free feed" myself (leaving an endless supply of food out) because I like to manage when my dogs use the bathroom. 

Tips for leaving a pup home WHILE attempting to potty train:

1. Leave puppy in a confined, puppy-proofed zone that's smaller and tiled. You want a tiled area because you can then put down your potty pad and your puppy's bed. NOTHING ELSE AT FIRST (except a toy but we'll talk about that below). That way (unless he/she's learned to) they will not potty in their bed, and will (hopefully) choose to go on the pad because it feels "right" to (good on their feet). Tile is also easy to clean up. 

2. Ignore accidents (with a smaller dog that is more sensitive, if you attempt to *negatively reinforce* potty training in any way, you will only cause fear and frustration around going potty which can cause the puppy to have issues like: only going when you're not around or going in places you can't see). Praise praise praise when you see him/her pottying on the pad.

3. If you can, place some of the puppy's excrement on the pad. That will be a good hint for the puppy to learn what the pad is for.



A toy stuffed with treats is a great idea for relieving boredom and getting in the extra calories and glucose a young, small dog needs. PUT A LOT OF TIME INTO THIS! Wet his/her food down to mush, jam it in a Kong, freeze it overnight. The more effort you put into this, the more effort it will take for the puppy to chew it. Plus it'll smell a lot like you and this will help the puppy with anxiety. As soon as you are ready to leave for work, go get this food filled toy and be SUPER EXCITED about giving it to your puppy in his/her area (no guilty feelings!) and say "Time for work!" (or whatever you want) and place the puppy in his/her area with a happy smile and give the toy. You *don't* want to cause any separation anxiety. Sure, the puppy will not understand at first, but chihuahua's are very intelligent and he/she will pick up your routine fast. Put some unwashed, nasty, stinky socks or a shirt of yours in the puppy's bed so he/she can have your smell near. 

Sorry some people seemed judgemental here. Most people have to work. Fact of life. There's ways to have dogs when you work, no trouble. But when you have a puppy it needs extra EXTRA care and attention at first.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh, and always leave water down, too!


----------



## zooeyhall (Feb 4, 2012)

*I appreciate the replies*

I do want to say I appreciate the advice given to me on this thread...thank you!


----------



## Kippers (Jan 15, 2014)

Good idea. But we don't like the pee pads so much


----------



## NinaN (May 13, 2013)

@zooeyhall

I've also run into people saying that a dog and working full time don't go together. I was looking do adopt a rescue and contacted different ones about dogs I was interested in. Most were very reasonable and politely pointed out that a dog shouldn't be left alone for too long or you should make arrangements (dog sitter, taking the dog to work etc). One lady of a rescue group was particularly unfriendly and even their web site had a lengthy text about how they wouldn't let their dogs go to young adults working full time and how egoistic it is to want a dog if you're not a home full time. They suggested to get a cat instead. As if cats don't thrive on company, too. On the other hand they don't let unemployed and retirees adopt one of their dogs. This is pretty unrealistic. Not everyone is that well off or has a partner that earns so much you can stay at home. Food, vet, toys and treats have to be payed for. 
I think the advices are great, it should work out for you two. But be aware that your puppy can't be alone during your absence the whole time. Maybe you can ask someone you trust to take care of her. Especially during the first days. Your little one will get more independent as she gets older and will get used to it. 

Wish you both the best! And don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Judenmink said:


> I am surprised a breeder will sell you a puppy if you work 9 hours a day. Personally, I wouldnt. I never leave my adult dogs more than 4 hours let alone 9. This puppy is going to be so sad and lonely.


What she said. I'd find a doggie daycare center. I'm gone 2 hours a day, Monday through Thursday and *I* feel guilty.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm glad you sought advice on Chi Ppl, and I'm glad to have you and can't wait for pics! I'm sorry you weren't happy initially with some of the advice you received, but the fact is the people on this forum are the most knowledgeable on Chihuahuas--bar none! They won't tell you what you want to hear, they will always tell you what is in the best interest of your dog, but that's what you need, and I'm sure that what you want! As you read, many, many people on here work lots of hours and still have dogs, but to be in the best interest of your new little one, I think are going to have to give some thought to some of the suggestions for your new puppy. 9 straight hours alone is a long time for a 3 month old. Could you implement some of the suggestions of someone to come in 1/2 way during that time to check on her (food, water, play, potty, etc)? What if she has a sugar dip sometime during that 9 hours? What is her weight? At 3 months old that could still be a possibility. Could doggy daycare be a possibility? Are you close enough to come home yourself on your lunch hour? Can you take vacation time when you get her for her so have time to settle in? Are 2 pups a possibility for company?

As far as her sleeping with you, That's strictly up to you. If she's potty trained and can get on and off the bed by herself (with the help of pet stairs) to get to potty pad if she has to potty during the night, and you're not afraid she will fall off the bed--go for it. You could also put her in a crate on your bedside table if you want her close but protected. Just some suggestions.

Don't worry about the bonding. That will absolutely come naturally--especially for a Chihuahua. They love their "people" with a fierce love! She will be an adoring little lap dog in no time!


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

*Chihuahuas are one of the smartest breeds and they know it too i have 5 chi babies and run a rescue as well as a vet tech, .sounds like you have given this some thought .what i do when i have to be gone for a long time and no one is there is i leave a dish of food and water ,pee pads and i puppy playpen them in a area, big enough to put food and bed on oneside and pee pads on the opposite side,and if your worried about it being too cool you can purchase a puppy hoodie and warming disk like the vets use.* i also give them a little bit of karo syrup on tip of finger so never have to worry about low blood sugar.if she crys which she will try not to bring her into bed with you bad habit to start and hard to break and because they need to pee in the night if she can't get off the bed or jumps she could hurt herself.And don't forget to get her use to a finger brush or toothbrush now,chis are notorious for bad teeth after age 3 if not properly cared for.Mine snuggle teddybears at night which i kept in my hamper for a couple days to get my scent on it.I have 2 longhaie chis andthree short haired and they love the snow, they have sweaters ,coats and hats, i shovel a portion of the grass area they love it they do their business shiver play in the snow than come in,makes it easier to see the poop and pick it up too.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't get a puppy if I had to leave it home alone for 9 hours every day. They need supervision and company, who is going to teach this puppy how to behave? I think you would be better off with an adult dog who has already had some training. 
If not then you are definitely going to need help during the day, and to take some time off for the first couple of weeks to get her into a routine. 
All dogs are social animals, Chihuahuas especially thrive on human contact, they are not an independent breed. They need to be taught how to cope with being alone, as it is totally against their instincts. This puppy will have come straight from her dog family where she was never alone, to an unfamiliar place with new people, scents, sounds etc. She will miss her mother and siblings, remember she is just a baby. She needs to feel safe and start to trust you before you start leaving her alone. 
A puppy that is left alone will become bored, destructive, and most likely very noisy. It will be difficult to alter these behaviours when you are not around.


----------



## KimmieNH (Nov 7, 2013)

I would at least try to have the first few days off so the puppy could bond with you and feel comfortable in its new surroundings. My chi puppy had horrible separation anxiety and still does to an extent I had to practice leaving her and increase the time. I like her having a crate she has a large one with her bed lots of comfy blankets safe toys and her food and water. I am not working at the moment but when I did she had to left alone for around 6 hours. She never pooped in her cage but she did pee. I like having the large crate because she feels safe in there (she will go in and curl up and nap even when I am home) and I know she is safe while I'm gone. My baby has slept with me from day 1. I love it I live having her curl up next too me I think it helps the bonding! And as for food I love Fromm!!!! And so does my chi )) good luck u will fall in love!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

zooeyhall said:


> Apparently, many on this website are independently wealthy with no need to work. It makes it easy to say that "you shouldn't leave the puppy alone for 9 hours". By that logic, only the wealthy should have pets.


Oh, no...I hope I didn't sound like I believed that to be true!!!

I'm not wealthy, and I leave my home at 6:45 am every week day and don't get back home until 5:45 pm! I work as a nurse in a very busy primary care office, and my hours would be much longer if I would agree to it.

If you can get through puppy days, you'll be fine. You just might need a bit of help til then! 

Mine are adults, and run loose in the house all day. They have the company of each other, but they are awfully happy to see us when we get home. 

The only one that was a pup when we got her was Gracie, she was 5 months old. At that time, my hours weren't so long, and I had a long enough lunch break that I could go home and take her out and let her run loose for a bit. Her crate was large enough for her bed, bowls and puppy pad. 

I think it would have been very hard to house train her if I hadn't been able to go home to her at lunch, but if you're pad training, that's even a different story. 

Have you got her yet? Pics?


----------

